# Please Can Someone Fix My Lumens Factory E-Series Drop-In (mini p60)?



## 1pt21 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yup, it finally happened.... I inserted my flat-top batteries backwards and the module was apparently not very happy about it :shakehead

It's a Lumens Factory E-Series 3-Mode Drop-In used in their E-Series heads. 

I mean it's basically a mini sized P60 Drop-In so someone around here please help me out 

It will still light up and cycle through the modes, but at a very diminished output.

I know it may seem like more effort than it's worth for a $30 module, but it was honestly one of my favorites; 90 CRI of warm LED goodness.....

Anyway I've attached some pics so you can see exactly what I'm talking about if you're not familiar with it.

















Please post or shoot me a PM with the details if you can help me out.

Thanks a lot CPF, I really appreciate any assistance! lovecpf


----------



## Flucero28 (Sep 7, 2014)

I can help you with this if you would like. Shoot me an email. [email protected]

Frank


----------



## 1pt21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Awesome, was beginning to lose hope in getting this baby back in action!!!

E-mail sent :thumbsup:


----------



## 1pt21 (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Please Can Someone Fix My Lumens Factory E-Series Drop-In (mini p60)? BROKE AGAIN*

Damnit! Barely used this thing since I got it so perfectly repaired by Flucero28. It was good as new I'll tell you that much, couldn't even tell he cracked 'er open.

Popped in a freshly charged 16650 today and boom; same exact symptoms. I'm beginning to think I never inserted the cell backwards in the 1st place and these drop-ins just have a flaw...

Anyone have a similar experience, fully charged 16650 in an E2e. Immediate flash following by a 90% decrease in output while everything still functions as normal?? (Module is supposed to handle 9v max)

1st and only LED ever purchased from LF and 1st and only problem I've ever had with a LF product. Looks like I'll be sticking with them for my incan goodies. Just curious if this has happened to anyone else, or if it's a known issue. Couldn't find much via search.

Thanks guys, guess this ones finally going in the bin. :shakehead ​


----------



## jmoln (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Please Can Someone Fix My Lumens Factory E-Series Drop-In (mini p60)? BROKE AGAIN*

I just installed LED upgrade lights on my M3, G2Z, and E2e and all seem to work fine. When I get home I'll run them all longer to see if I get any fallout and also to post the product number I used to upgrade.


----------



## BarryG (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: Please Can Someone Fix My Lumens Factory E-Series Drop-In (mini p60)? BROKE AGAIN*

Have you tried a different cell? I have had bad cells do the same thing.






Barry


----------



## 1pt21 (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: Please Can Someone Fix My Lumens Factory E-Series Drop-In (mini p60)? BROKE AGAIN*



BarryG said:


> Have you tried a different cell? I have had bad cells do the same thing. Barry



Yeah, tried all the obvious stuff. Really weird that it's the exact same issue as before, the 1st time I had it fixed (I think he just replaced the driver). 

All I can think is there must be some kind of not so obvious internal short or something??

Thanks though!!


----------



## BarryG (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: Please Can Someone Fix My Lumens Factory E-Series Drop-In (mini p60)? BROKE AGAIN*

Another obvious test but did you try bypassing the switch with a piece of wire such as a paper clip? A loose retaining ring maybe? Seems unusual that the exact same problem would reappear. Have you contacted Flucero28 to see if he has any ideas?

Hope it works...
Barry


----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: Please Can Someone Fix My Lumens Factory E-Series Drop-In (mini p60)? BROKE AGAIN*

I agree with Barry.
FWIW: These do have a IMR battery warning. What exact cell are you using? What is the cell voltage?


----------



## 1pt21 (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: Please Can Someone Fix My Lumens Factory E-Series Drop-In (mini p60)? BROKE AGAIN*



Str8stroke said:


> I agree with Barry.
> FWIW: These do have a IMR battery warning. What exact cell are you using? What is the cell voltage?



Welp, I'm an idiot.. It was an IMR I've been using all along :sigh:

I figured since it is rated up to 9v a single IMR wouldn't be a problem, but you are correct. I checked the LF description and sure enough there's the warning, not sure if they added it later on or I just never paid attention to it (I bought this when they were 1st released). 

Don't know the cell brand (bought about 6 of them from a fellow CPF'er a while back) it's just a red unmarked IMR 16650 that I like because they fit into my E2e's perfectly. Basically looks like the AW red IMR's just without any stickers or markings. 

I'll have to add this to my long list of things learned the hard way...

Just out of curiosity; can someone tell me why a single IMR in a led drop-in rated to 9v would blow it? I'm guessing too much initial current spike for the driver or something along those lines?

Thanks everyone for all the tips and help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: Please Can Someone Fix My Lumens Factory E-Series Drop-In (mini p60)? BROKE AGAIN*

Don't feel like a idiot. You aren't the first to smoke the driver with a IMR. From what I can remember, that warning has always been there. When they first came out, I passed on them because all I owned were basically IMRs. Still a great drop in. Get it fix, again and change cells. Glad I could help. 
BTW: I have friend tons of bulbs and drivers and leds trying stuff either on purpose or by accident. Part of the learning price.


----------



## 1pt21 (Jan 3, 2016)

*Re: Please Can Someone Fix My Lumens Factory E-Series Drop-In (mini p60)? BROKE AGAIN*



Str8stroke said:


> Don't feel like a idiot. You aren't the first to smoke the driver with a IMR. From what I can remember, that warning has always been there. When they first came out, I passed on them because all I owned were basically IMRs. Still a great drop in. Get it fix, again and change cells. Glad I could help.
> BTW: I have friend tons of bulbs and drivers and leds trying stuff either on purpose or by accident. Part of the learning price.



Well, I'm pretty sure that I've done it to the same drop-in TWICE now, I just assumed I put the cells in backwards the 1st time bc they are flat tops and I couldn't see any other reason it would fry...

But, thanks for the kind words 


Soooooo with that said, anyone want to fix this again for me??? Pretty sure it just needs a driver replacement again. Will pay for parts, labor and shipping both ways obviously!

PM me with details.. Thanks again CPF community!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarryG (Jan 3, 2016)

*Re: Please Can Someone Fix My Lumens Factory E-Series Drop-In (mini p60)? BROKE AGAIN*

There are drivers available that will let you use the cells you already have. Higher drive levels are possible as well. An LED swap may be worth considering too.

If you were happy with Flucero28, contact him again. Datiled has a good reputaion also. I have been dealing with Vinh for years and have been happy with his service.





Barry


----------

